# CNC Shopmaster Eldorado Bridgemill



## marttin (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I just typed a long post with all my questions etc, etc. I'm a newbie to machining. I have always being fascinated with the trade but never had a job and know little or nothing, but now that I've been unemployed for a month, maybe it's time I get started.

Anyone one familiar with the topic machine? I found one for $5500 I might be able to afford. Is this an overkill for a guy like me? Is it worth the price? The guy said he got it 3 years ago, used it for 2 months and parked it in his shop for "Being too complicated" for his guys.

My introduction vanished into thin air, so I made this quick.

Any thoughts, suggestions and insults are welcome.

Martin


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 10, 2010)

Martin, that's a pile of money for any 3in1 machine, and an awful lot of money for a used machine of this type. 

This topic has been discussed the last couple of days. Check out this thread:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8230.0

If you have that much money to spend, you can get a _new_ lathe and a _new_ milling machine. Not a combo machine.

Dean


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 10, 2010)

marttin  said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> The guy said he got it 3 years ago, used it for 2 months and parked it in his shop for "Being too complicated" for his guys.
> 
> ...



Not to sound insulting, But does this mean that you will need to become MORE experienced that the "guys" in the sellers 'shop' to run it. 

Machines don't do anything other than gather dust. They need to be operated by 
at least a minimally skilled person. 

What short term and long term goals do you have? Knowing what a persons goals are will help others to make recommendations on their knowledge and life time experiences.

I would suggest a study course on basic machine shop practice, and lots of reading in between, maybe a CNC programing course to determine if a CNC machining 'hobby' or career is 'right' for you, before even considering an expensive purchase that will sit waiting for an experienced operator.

An inexpensive 'hobby' lathe and mill to learn on and enjoy are a different story. Like a HF 9x20 for $700 t0 $800. And maybe a $900 M/D a little later...

My two cents, and probably less.

-MB-


----------



## 1hand (Feb 10, 2010)

Martin,

Hi welcome to HMEM! wEc1 I was in your shoes about a year ago. I wanted to start my venture in this machining deal. I was real close to going with a CNC Sherline Lathe & Mill. A lot smaller than your looking at, but I decided to go with a 9x20 lathe and a SX3 Mill. The main reason at the time was cost. I got both of my machines for the same as one of the CNC units. Now in hindsight, the learning experience I've received with the manual machines, I wouldn't trade for anything so far. I guess what I'm getting at here is that if I got the CNC first, I would have been so lost that they would still be looking for me. Learning the basics of machining will sure help making the next step.


So best of luck to you in what ever you decide. Just remember that the machine cost is the cheap part of this addiction.......... th_confused0052


Matt


----------



## marttin (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you guys for your answers.

Been looking for a local school without much luck. I did find an "on-line" school. Was thinking of giving it a try since the courses seem quite reasonable.

Well, as far as my knowledge, I understand the concepts and I'm not planning on only making small machines. I have been researching green energy and I can find a number of applications where I could make use of a machine like that. But that is the reason I ask these questions. I just found this forum today and I can tell there is a wealth of knowledge here. 

I have been building model devices for a while as a hobby. Solar heaters, pannels, rockets, cannons, etc. Some times while at work (when I had a job), I think of tools designs I wish existed to make it easier to perform. 

I sent out some ideas to tool manufacturers without much luck. That's what got me thinking about designing and building my own.

I will be reading this forum on a regular basis. I just browsed through a few pages and I can tell you guys are quite telented and knowlegeable. 


Thank you.


----------



## starbolin (Feb 11, 2010)

While a combo machine might have a place in a assembly shop that had space constraints I don't see the device pictured as being relevant to your stated goals.  If you want to learn 'the trade' you need to be training on the machines that you would be using in a production environment. This means b'port mills and engine lathes.  As far as marketable skills learning on anything else is going to put you on a permanent side track.

For learning CNC you would need to be training on either one of the name brand machines or a machine with a Fanuc control.  Commercial CNC machines tend to not be the one-size-fits-all variety; instead being more or less optimized for a specific class of work.  The bulk of the heavy lifting being done be either chuckers, bar machines, bed mills or b'port clones.  If one were to want marketable skills one would need to get time on one or more of those. 

If you just want a good all-around machine for home use then get an engine lathe in the largest size you can fit in your space or a capable mill of similar size. Whichever fits the work you see doing.


----------

